# nipple piercing



## Mica

Don't know if this qualifies as a TMI post, but if it does, sorry.
I had my nipples pierced for about 14 years, and I took them out in October of 2011. I cleaned the holes regularly when the rings were in by using soapy water and rotating the rings. Now I clean them the same way, but can't clean inside obviously because the hole is still growing back and I'm not going to put anything in there.
So, I don't know if any of you have experience with this, but I have a white discharge from the piercing holes, which seemed normal at first. But I thought after a year and a half that I wouldn't be getting it anymore. I don't think it's pus, I think it's just dead skin from inside the hole that is finding it's way out. I squeeze slightly to clear it from the hole. I probably have to do this every few days.
I asked my nurse about this, and she said it's probably fine, but not to stimulate my nipples too much, as that might cause contractions. Personally, I don't think she has much experience with the issue and so I wanted to pose the question here. Maybe someone has had this experience or has a better answer for me. Basically I am concerned about breastfeeding with this discharge situation. Anyone else have/had piercings and breast fed?
I can see now that this is a TMI post. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## meandmrb2011

This isn't tmi lovey , trust me!! I have no advice but just wanted to let you know don't feel awkward about asking stuff !!x


----------



## kintenda

I had a pierced left nipple for five years and took it out four years ago. I still get the skin too - it's like the stuff that you get from your earring holes. You don't have to clear it though, although I did before I was pregnant. I've had colostrum come out a fair bit in this pregnancy and if there's any skin residue, it won't affect baby. Obviously pus is a different matter, but it just sounds like the same stuff that I get. The issue really is damage to your nipples if you're squeezing, rather than pre-term labour as you'd need a lot of stimulation to get contractions from it! Plus squeezing won't be the same action as expressing - you're more likely to hurt yourself and make yourself sore. 

With regards to breast feeding, I haven't done it yet but I support women as part of my job and have seen several with or who've had nipple piercings. Only 1 has had real trouble but she had quite extensive scar tissue. For me personally, if I express a bit of colostrum it comes out of the old holes too, and from the women that I've seen after birth it can just spray a little more in different directions - but no other problems!

Long winded answer, but basically, don't worry. Xx


----------



## RKW

My husband has his pierced from teenage years! He also still gets the white stuff. I think it's skin cells trying to heal the hole. He has not had a piercing for about 15 years but still gets it. Like PP said its similar to your ears if you have holes you don't wear earrings in. 
I would not worry at all, I think it's normal. And I'm sure it won't affect breastfeeding. - good luck! :0)


----------



## misspriss

Yeah I had my belly button done for like 6 months and took it out and years later I still get "piercing cheese" out of it. It's just the dead skin cells. If it is painful or infected looking I would worry, but if they are well healed it is just the "cheese" and it will probably never go away fully. My belly button closed up, so every few months I squeeze it (kind of like a pimple...) and stuff comes out, but it is closed, it's weird. 

My nipples are pierced and I plan to keep them, I've had them 7 & 8 years, and I think they will be fine if I take the jewelry out to breastfeed. We'll have to see. They make "cheese" too, it just washes out all the time.

As far as breastfeeding, I don't think it would give any problems unless there is a lot of scar tissue. I've heard the term "turbo jets" applied to the holes, apparently more milk comes out of them sometimes!


----------



## RKW

"Piercing cheese" is 100% the right word for the stuff! Love it! I'll let my husband know out new name for it when he's home from work! :0)


----------



## misspriss

RKW said:


> "Piercing cheese" is 100% the right word for the stuff! Love it! I'll let my husband know out new name for it when he's home from work! :0)

I can't take credit for it, I heard it A LOT online when I was researching piercings years ago...it is *so* appropriate though! :haha:


----------



## Vyka

I've had both my nipples pierced twice (first ones done 16 years ago) and I get the cheesy discharge of dead cells too. I've always cleared them out as I found with my old navel piercing it ended up like a large blackhead if I didn't. Gross!

I've got colostrum leaking out of the piercings too so am expecting it to be a bit like a sprinkler system when my milk finally comes in.

Once I no longer need them for feeding I plan on getting them repierced as I don't like how they look without rings in.


----------



## sheri76

Hi, I've had my left nipple pierced twice & I only took the ring out in August last year in my first trimester & I was worried about the white stuff with breastfeeding also. My baby is 4 weeks old now & the white stuff was gone as soon as my milk came through & I do get breast milk through the hole! I'm expressing & it comes out of the piercing hole as much as the nipple it self...


----------



## dan-o

It doesn't build up at all when you are bfing, so don't worry! Its only dead skin anyhow. One of mine has closed completely through scarring, but the other is still open. The milk came out of the holes on that side which was funny! DS soon cottoned in to that being the fast flow side :haha:


----------



## Breezeway

I was wondering about this!!! Thanks for the thread!!! I will be following!!!! I'm sure I will be a sprinkler system also lol


----------



## MaisieJune

I had mine pierced at 15 took it out at 20ish breastfed fine for 12 months. That stuff sounds normal. Don't worry.


----------



## weffi82

I took mine out 3yr ago an still get white stuff coming out, its not pus or owt and caused no harm during breastfeedin but i honestly dunno what it is.


----------



## Mica

thanks for the responses! glad to read some of your experiences and know that it shouldn't interfere with breastfeeding.


----------



## haileybrooke3

yes normal!! i had mine peirced too and took them out when i found out i was pregnant i had white discharge/hard looking clumps coming out of my hooles for a while but now it seems to have dissapeared! sorry if tmi lol i think u should be fine :)


----------

